

N2 Smartpen – Writes on Paper but Also Mirrors into Smart Devices - SuperbCrew
http://superbcrew.com/n2-smartpen-writes-on-paper-but-also-mirrors-into-smart-devices/

======
pharin
This is genius. It dwarf's the stylus in style and user-friendliness. I think
this is a step towards permanent storage for humanity. With further
advancement on this technology we might never need to worry about what happens
to papers after we're done writing. So many applications.

